# HP TOUCHPAD HANGS AT BOOT SCREEN



## eddykenton (May 13, 2013)

My HP Touchpad fails to boot into CyanogenMod, it stay at CM10.1 boot animation screen forever.
I installed CM9 and later install CM10.1 over it, but I was having space error message when installing application.
I decided to wipe/factory reset using TWRP 2.5 after nandriod backup using twrp.
The problem started when I tried to restore after wipe/factory reset and TWRP failed to restore my backup. I decided to reboot into CyanogenMod from TWRP and it is hanging at CM10.1 boot animation screen and it does not give me moboot options to boot into WebOS . This CM10.1 boot screen stays forever until battery is empty. I recharge the battery and hanging process start again.
I do not know which button to press to get back to moboot option or WebOs, it goes straight into CM10.1 boot screen and remain there doing nothing.
Please I need help from the Community to resolve this problem. I will appreciate your help!!!


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-5113/
This is what happens if you don't follow instructions








Use Acme uninstaller and then follow instructions and properly install using Acme3 installer.
Step by step how to and youtube video is included in Rolands post.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

eddykenton said:


> My HP Touchpad fails to boot into CyanogenMod, it stay at CM10.1 boot animation screen forever.
> I installed CM9 and later install CM10.1 over it, but I was having space error message when installing application.
> I decided to wipe/factory reset using TWRP 2.5 after nandriod backup using twrp.
> The problem started when I tried to restore after wipe/factory reset and TWRP failed to restore my backup. I decided to reboot into CyanogenMod from TWRP and it is hanging at CM10.1 boot animation screen and it does not give me moboot options to boot into WebOS . This CM10.1 boot screen stays forever until battery is empty. I recharge the battery and hanging process start again.
> ...


Holding the Home button (on front near the USB socket) when moboot starts should force it to give a menu.

Holding Power+Home for about 20 secs should reset/reboot the device.

So, hold Power+Home until the screen blanks and then release Power and continue holding Home until you get the moboot menu.

** Note: The very first version of moboot (0.3.3) did not support the Home key to force menu. However, it has been in every version since 0.3.5 which was released in November 2011.


----------



## eddykenton (May 13, 2013)

Hi JCSULLINS,
I am grateful for the information. It is working now after using Home/Power buttons are you advised. I can now boot into the normal moboot 0.35 boot screen and my WebOs is now working and I am going to use acmeuninstall and then install using acmeinstall3. Thank you for your help.
You are a great developer for Andriod community.


----------

